
Hawaii Workaway for New Founders - jiwonharu
http://wefunder.com/workaway
======
jiwonharu
We're inviting 12 new founders to Hawaii for a week to hang out and learn from
five experienced founders from Caviar, Move Loot, Atrium and more!

You'll be paired with a mentor to have one-on-one's with them each day and
we'll have dinner together every night.

We'll cover snack foods, dinner every night and lodging. You just have to
figure out how to get yourself to Oahu, Hawaii.

